# FMA in LA...



## pinoy2k7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im new to the forum..gotta admitt really koo forum...but anywho i've been tryin to find a FMA school here in Los Angeles...and i cant find any..does any1 know or recommend a good school..if so thank u very much i appreiciate da help...thank u...


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 1, 2007)

pinoy2k7 said:


> Im new to the forum..gotta admitt really koo forum...but anywho i've been tryin to find a FMA school here in Los Angeles...and i cant find any..does any1 know or recommend a good school..if so thank u very much i appreiciate da help...thank u...



First, welcome to Martial Talk... you'll love it here... trust me!

Secondly, have you looked into Guro Dan Inosanto's academy?

If I remember correctly, they're located in the LA area... and they teach the FMA (among other things like Jeet Kune Do)...

Perhaps some of our CA members will weigh in with more options...

Best regards...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## pinoy2k7 (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for da reply...ill look it up..anybody with any other info??thanks...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2007)

There are lots of options in the area, of course Dan Inosanto's academy is a great place to start!


----------



## pinoy2k7 (Feb 6, 2007)

so what else are my options..so what style does inosanto acdemy teach??what r da characteristics of their style??any info would be much appreciated..thanks..


----------



## Blindside (Feb 7, 2007)

Meynard is in LA, he teaches Pekiti-Tirsia Kali.
contact info is listed on the PT-GO website:
http://www.pt-go.com/training_instructors.asp

Nick Papadakis is another Pekiti instructor listed on the Texas Kali website:
http://www.texaskali.org/contact.htm


----------

